# Bloody discharge from nose



## sde219 (May 19, 2010)

We have a 6 month old ram lamb who apparently may have been a bit lethargic last night (I didn't do the evening feeding) and this am wasn't interested in food. He also has some blood in what looks a bit like snot around one nostril. He's been penned up with 6 other ram lambs for approx 4 weeks and has been normal until this point. The bloodly discharge isn't bright red and isn't 100% blood definitely some other "goo." It's not excessive just a small amount right under the nostril. The lamb might be showing some signs of anemia but has not be unthrifty or had any other problems. We've wormed but have given anything else other than isolation at this point.

Any advice?


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Have they been fighting? I had to separate ALL the boys the day before yesterday because everyone was bleeding, either from the forehead or the nose. A couple of them looked dazed. It's that time of year. The ewes and the doe goats made them all insane literally overnight.


----------



## sde219 (May 19, 2010)

I wondered about that too. I don't see any damage in the usual places from fighting. All of these guys are pretty small except for one yearling ram in with ch them - all have curling horns so typically we see wear in those places from crashing into each other but nothing yet.

I'm a little worried it would be respiratory if it is blood on the nose - it appears to have drained out with a small amount of mucus or perhaps saliva splashing up.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I've had a lot of bloody heads this year and raw noses. Hopefully this is the case.

I hate to through out Nose Bots, and have you freak out But just so you know... a mucus discharge slighlty bloody is a possible sign to look for. However I've been told it's not Nose bots season...LOL I was told it's November and December..(I dont know if this is true though but it did come from my vet)...not that I trust all vets....LOL

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/121502.htm


Once the larvae begin to move about in the nasal passages, a profuse discharge occurs, at first clear and mucoid, but later mucopurulent and frequently tinged with fine streaks of blood emanating


----------

